
The Gender Gap in Computer Science Research Won’t Close for 100 Years - MrXOR
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/21/technology/gender-gap-tech-computer-science.html
======
carissas
AI2 did this analysis to shed light on this surprising disparity. We believe
this gender gap likely has impacts across the computer science field, as it's
likely that fewer female researchers means fewer academic role models, and
therefore fewer female students engaging (and sticking) with the CS discipline
and becoming researchers themselves.

------
etzioni
Important results. See also: [https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/06/it-
could-take-118-ye...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/06/it-could-
take-118-years-female-computer-scientists-match-publishing-rates-male)

